# i'm locked out!



## freshmeat32 (Feb 9, 2007)

Ok, maybe somebody out there can help. Just bought a 92 max gxe. The day before, I had a little dificulty getting in with my key.It was like the lock didn't want to open,and I had to turn the key wth one hand, and open the door with the other. Then this morning, my key wouldn't go in the driver side door, it went in on the passenger side, but it wouldn't turn.I'm planning on calling a nissan dealership to see what's going on. Does anyone out there have a clue?


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

sounds like your key is worn out to me.
have them cut a new one by code or off the old lock cylinder.


----------



## mayfew (Aug 18, 2004)

I had the same problem with mine. I recommend that you try some graphite, either, the dry powder or the spray able kind, then put some in all your key holes. If you use oils or solvents they will gum up in a few weeks. I used a product called "lockease", works smooth now.


----------

